# Some help with Reos please



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

Hi all,

I have 4 Reos that are currently unused, mainly because I outgrew MTL vaping and most atomizers today are 24-25mm and look utterly ridiculous on a Reo.
So this leaves me with the dilemma of either selling all 4 Reos, or getting some decent lung hitting atomizers for them. The OL16 just doesn't do it for me, so any suggestions on atomizers, or should I just sell the Reos and close the chapter?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 4 Reos that are currently unused, mainly because I outgrew MTL vaping and most atomizers today are 24-25mm and look utterly ridiculous on a Reo.
> So this leaves me with the dilemma of either selling all 4 Reos, or getting some decent lung hitting atomizers for them. The OL16 just doesn't do it for me, so any suggestions on atomizers, or should I just sell the Reos and close the chapter?


Its an interesting question on whether the Reo remains relevant. Very few posts about them on the forum nowadays. i have always wanted to own one but don't really see the need anymore. Not knocking the Reo's in any way. Maybe i will buy one if you sell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have 4 Reos that are currently unused, mainly because I outgrew MTL vaping and most atomizers today are 24-25mm and look utterly ridiculous on a Reo.
> So this leaves me with the dilemma of either selling all 4 Reos, or getting some decent lung hitting atomizers for them. The OL16 just doesn't do it for me, so any suggestions on atomizers, or should I just sell the Reos and close the chapter?


I have 2 of them, and love them to pieces, both with OL16 . But I have converted to MTL so the style suits me. It would be a pity if you decide to sell them, but if they don’t work for you the don’t work. 

Maybe someone else will have a suggestion for a atty that will suit your new needs. Good luck with the decision.

Ps. If you have a spare delrin insert lying around for a grand, or know of someone that may have please let me know. My restoration of the one has come to a standstill, and I will only be able to order later next year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (29/11/18)

Dont knwo them but saw that Daniel(The vaping broom) tried to sell his, last price was 1300 and still havent sold.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (29/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Dont knwo them but saw that Daniel(The vaping broom) tried to sell his, last price was 1300 and still havent sold.



 




A few months ago these would move very fast, just goes to shows how demand changes so quickly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Dont knwo them but saw that Daniel(The vaping broom) tried to sell his, last price was 1300 and still havent sold.


Thats only because he owned it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I have 2 of them, and love them to pieces, both with OL16 . But I have converted to MTL so the style suits me. It would be a pity if you decide to sell them, but if they don’t work for you the don’t work.
> 
> Maybe someone else will have a suggestion for a atty that will suit your new needs. Good luck with the decision.
> 
> Ps. If you have a spare delrin insert lying around for a grand, or know of someone that may have please let me know. My restoration of the one has come to a standstill, and I will only be able to order later next year.



Sorry, no spare delrin insert

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I have 2 of them, and love them to pieces, both with OL16 . But I have converted to MTL so the style suits me. It would be a pity if you decide to sell them, but if they don’t work for you the don’t work.
> 
> Maybe someone else will have a suggestion for a atty that will suit your new needs. Good luck with the decision.
> 
> Ps. If you have a spare delrin insert lying around for a grand, or know of someone that may have please let me know. My restoration of the one has come to a standstill, and I will only be able to order later next year.


OL 16 is single coil I think - I don't have one so don't know?
On an RM2 I drilled out the air hole and then drilled another on the opposite side of the existing one,pretty good DL.
May have an insert,will check for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Sorry, no spare delrin insert


Thanks, will have to wait for next year then.


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/18)

Genosmate said:


> OL 16 is single coil I think - I don't have one so don't know?
> On an RM2 I drilled out the air hole and then drilled another on the opposite side of the existing one,pretty good DL.
> May have an insert,will check for you.


OL16 is double coil, and there is vert little space to fit them or you have a great short waiting to happe, I think I would actually enjoy single more, wil have to sit and take a goooooddd look.


----------



## Silver (29/11/18)

Hi @Viper_SA

The way I see it is that the modmaker of the Reo built it originally with the RM2 for an outstanding MTL vape with a fairly high ohm single coil. To me that is where it excels. This is my opinion.

Then came all the guys trying to go low ohms so the modmaker had to beef up the internals and put in the gold contacts. Then people are putting bigger air DL atties on it and going very low in ohms. Battery life on the single battery is not good and the battery sag after a while can get frustrating. Not saying it cant be done just that i dont think thats what it was originalky designed for.

My favourite Reo is my "tobacco Reo" - Reo Black - aka thumper - which has a RM2 and always has a strong 18mg juice in it. Battery lasts nicely and i use a thin 29g para coil at about 0.5 ohms. The vape is exceptional and very crisp. Instant ramp. Still the best MTL vape for me by a fairly big margin. Ive tried quite a few devices.

As for DL, i have the Nuppin and OL16 and they both work very well for me but not quite the same kind of amazement as the MTL in comparison to other devices. The OL16 is very good with dual 28g coils also around 0.5 ohms and the battery lasts a while - about 3/4 of a tank before the sag gets to me. I still love it but its not the same kind of big volume vape that one gets from a big airy rda on a dual battery regulated. Its more refined and crisp and i like to keep it that way.

If I may ask what is it about the OL16 setup that you dont like?
Not enough airflow? Or battery sag noticeable too soon on low ohm builds?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Viper_SA
> 
> The way I see it is that the modmaker of the Reo built it originally with the RM2 for an outstanding MTL vape with a fairly high ohm single coil. To me that is where it excels. This is my opinion.
> 
> ...



Hi @Silver, mostly the airflow on the OL16 is too restrictive for me, and it gets hot very fast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Hi @Silver, mostly the airflow on the OL16 is too restrictive for me, and it gets hot very fast.



Ya, i can imagine. The OL16 with the big holes is still a restricted lung hit
I like it like that 

Not sure what other atties have a lot more airflow...
The Nuppin is fairly similar to the OL16, might have a touch more airflow but not much

The thing is if you want big air, you often need bigger coils and more power and i dont think the Reo excels in that department with its single battery. Well it can do it and many folk probably do but for me i dont like it like that, the battery sag gets too noticeable too quick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/18)

I see you selling a Reo Mini or two @Viper_SA 
Are all your Reos minis?
Im sure i recall you having a Grand or two?

Anyhow, my advice would be despite you having changed your style to DL, keep one MTL Reo and put in a super strong juice. You never know when it may be put to good use !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

Silver said:


> I see you selling a Reo Mini or two @Viper_SA
> Are all your Reos minis?
> Im sure i recall you having a Grand or two?
> 
> Anyhow, my advice would be despite you having changed your style to DL, keep one MTL Reo and put in a super strong juice. You never know when it may be put to good use !



2 minis and 2 grands in total @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (29/11/18)

Just saw them in the classies. Why am I poor?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

